# Beginners Layout woe's



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

At the moment I am refurbishing a Aristo Craft 4-6-2 and in the stages of designing a layout. I want to keep the layout to a moderate size and have an area 17ft X 20ft to play with It is a big Loco so I want to keep the turns wide. I am also thinking of a logging theme with a coal tower and water Tower.A standard oval seems dull and would like to keep it interesting and room for expansion. 

*Click for photo* 
Image exceeds 640 pixel max. width - converted to link. Mod 

I have been serfin the net looking for Ideas but everything I come across is in N scale or HO scale. Can anyone steer me in the right spot for G scale layouts or ideas?


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Find a layout that you like, and scale it up. With an engine like that, you will want as large diameter curves as your area can take. I'd use a minimum of 10' diameter. I run the Aristo Mikado on 10' diameter curves and it looks and runs fine. In all likely hood your best design will be an oval with some passing sidings. 

Chuck N


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a few random thoughts. First, 17 x 20 SOUNDS like a lot, but large scale stuff eats a LOT of realestate as well. Second, since the Pacific was mostly a crack passenger engine and would look best with those long heavyweight cars, go with a large oval, or square (with or without sidings) for it. Then do your "logging theme" INSIDE the outer oval. Third, for a logging layout, get a "dinky" or two-- something that will look good with two or three log cars and a bobber, build a mountain, and design the inside track so you can run it as a point to point (with several short spurs). Fourth, maybe make junction with a transfer crane to connect the two tracks.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know without laying it out, if a figure eight will fit into 17' x 20'. Something like some of the old Lionel layouts with switch tracks on the curves to allow for bi-directional operation. Of course that means reverse loops.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Manufactures recommended min diameter curve for 4-6-2 is 6.5 foot and 8 for heavy weight passanger cars.........Jim


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

NavyTech, 
Maybe helpful in your decision as to your design is a picture of my layout. About a 20'x30' area, double main line on outside with sidings and a small loop around a pond in the center. Out side mains have 11 1/2' diameter and 10' diameter curves with R3 crossovers [8'diameter]. 17'x20' is smaller yet, but I wanted to be able to run larger engines and longer trains.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

This is just an areial shot of the railroad.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm. A logging theme? That's not quite a logging engine, but a mainline passenger loco that would be pulling long coaches. 

17 by 20 isn't a bad space to start with.


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By chuck n on 08/06/2008 6:39 PM
Find a layout that you like, and scale it up. With an engine like that, you will want as large diameter curves as your area can take. I'd use a minimum of 10' diameter. I run the Aristo Mikado on 10' diameter curves and it looks and runs fine. In all likely hood your best design will be an oval with some passing sidings. 

Chuck N




Chuck has it right. "Up scale" what ever works with smaller trains in a smaller space. I know that eight foot curves would work but stick to 10 foot plus. 

A 'dog bone' layout is very simple in any space. Folded if you want bridges and/or tunnels. Build in a small shared yard where the two parts of the main line come closest together so you can park a few cars and cross over and run in the opposite direction. 

A small logging RR could be set up in one loop to share a main line station. A mining RR, or anything else, might share a station in the other loop. Or you could simply leave one loop for scenery. 

That's basically what I built indoors. 

Have a ball. 

Dave


----------

